# Angelgeschäft in Venlo



## macjoker (13. August 2008)

Hallo,
kennt jemand die Adresse eines Angelgeschäfts in VENLO.
Ich möchte dort einen VISpas kaufen.
Gruß
Bernie


----------



## macjoker (17. August 2008)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in Venlo*

Hallo,
nun meine Frage von mir selbst beantwortet:vik:
In Venlo gibt es ein sehr kompetentes Angelgerätezenter mit einem freundlichen Besitzer.
Eurotackle 
5914 BP VENLO
Bisschop Hoensbroekerstraat 29-35

Tel.:077 3542128
Öffnungszeiten ab 9:00
Der VisPas wird dort sofort als vorläufiger Pass (1 Monat) ausgestellt ( Man kann also sofort angeln).
Innerhalb dieses Monats wird der endgültige Pass nach Deutschland zugestellt.#h


----------



## carpe de imi (17. August 2008)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in Venlo*

der laden ist echt nur zu empfehlen
#6


----------



## mostyle (6. September 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in Venlo*

okay, und den pass den man dort bekommt ist dann für alle aufgelisteten gewässer in limburg??


----------



## mostyle (6. September 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in Venlo*

??*PUSH*??

wäre super toll wenn jemand mal sagen könnte wieviel alles in allem kostet!
sprich vispas + angelvereinsbeitrag...
und vielleicht hat auch noch jemand eine gewässer karte zum verlinken, dann wäre es perfekt 

edit: was auch noch von interesse ist, ob die verschiedenen vereine preislich (jahres beitrag) sich nichts tun, oder es große unterschiede gibt?


----------



## banta (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in Venlo*

hallo,

wollte mal wissen ob der laden weit von der city entfernt liegt?
ich kenne von venlo nur den marktplatz und die 2 brüder.
tja, ist nun mal so:q


----------



## Udo561 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in Venlo*

Hi,
ich zahle für meinen Vispas 51 Euro inkl. Versand 
Ausgegeben vom Angelsportverein Het Alvertje
Gruß Udo


----------



## eddyguru (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in Venlo*



banta schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wollte mal wissen ob der laden weit von der city entfernt liegt?
> ich kenne von venlo nur den marktplatz und die 2 brüder.
> tja, ist nun mal so:q


 

5 min. Fußweg vom Marktplatz gibts noch den hier:

http://www.fishinn.nl/

Die Jungs kennen sich auch ganz gut aus,wat lüppt zur Zeit an der Maas.

greetz|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in Venlo*

Hi Eddy ,
am Leukermeer auf Grund von Baggerarbeiten überhaupt nichts , die Fische sind alle abgewandert.
Auf dem Echolot ist auch nichts zu sehen.
Selbst an der Brücke ist noch nicht mal mehr ein Barsch zu fangen .
Das Wasser ist so trübe und voller Schwebeteile das man den Gummi nicht mehr sieht sobald dieser 5 cm unter Wasser ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## banta (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in Venlo*



eddyguru schrieb:


> 5 min. Fußweg vom Marktplatz gibts noch den hier:
> 
> http://www.fishinn.nl/
> 
> ...


 

hast du auch eine adresse?
auf der seite kann ich nichts finden.


----------



## Udo561 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in Venlo*

Hi,
Adresse steht auf der Seite .

5912 AL Venlo
Roermondse straart 80

Gruß Udo


----------



## banta (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in Venlo*

danke,
unter route #q
jetzt habe ich es auch gefunden.


----------



## Tobbi (14. August 2012)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in Venlo*

Sind Angelsachen denn preiswerter in den NL als hier???


----------



## Kelti (14. August 2012)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in Venlo*

Kannst mal http://www.bergsma-online.nl/over_ons.php schauen.
Ist Zwar ein Geschäft aus Kerkrade, aber als Preisvergleich zu Deutschland sollte es reichen


----------

